# Please help me to install peertube on FreeBSD in VirtualBox.



## abramsin (Jul 30, 2021)

Want to make a test instance of peertube in virtualbox. Following this guide https://docs.joinpeertube.org/install-any-os?id=installation. I have questions, many questions, I'm total noob and have zero experience. Currently stuck at "Webserver" part. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2021)

The "Howto" section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.



abramsin said:


> Following this guide https://docs.joinpeertube.org/install-any-os?id=installation.


Instructions all assume some sort of Linux. FreeBSD is not a Linux. None of the instructions will be good on FreeBSD as it assumes the wrong directories for pretty much everything. It's going to require a bit of knowledge of FreeBSD and Linux to make sense of the instructions.



abramsin said:


> I'm total noob and have zero experience.


Maybe start with something simpler?


----------



## abramsin (Jul 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Instructions all assume some sort of Linux. FreeBSD is not a Linux. None of the instructions will be good on FreeBSD as it assumes the wrong directories for pretty much everything. It's going to require a bit of knowledge of FreeBSD and Linux to make sense of the instructions.


They have instructions for freebsd. But maybe there is something wrong. 


SirDice said:


> Maybe start with something simpler?


Just do web-server and stuff? I want working system now, not after 6 months of study. Now I have working nginx and ssh somehow but what to to do next? I want to learn unix but after I have something to learn for.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 31, 2021)

abramsin said:


> I want working system now



??


----------



## mark_j (Jul 31, 2021)

abramsin said:


> They have instructions for freebsd. But maybe there is something wrong.
> 
> Just do web-server and stuff? I want working system now, not after 6 months of study. Now I have working nginx and ssh somehow but what to to do next? I want to learn unix but after I have something to learn for.


But unless you read/listen you'll not learn anything. This is how any form of education works; that and ssking questions. Instant knowledge is fantasy.

So, where are you stuck? 

You say you've installed nginx? It's working?  There's a sub-section under the heading *systemd* that deals with startup scripts. If you've done that then start the instance: `service peertube start`.

(I know nothing about this product other than reading the documentation you linked to)


----------



## abramsin (Jul 31, 2021)

mark_j said:


> But unless you read/listen you'll not learn anything. This is how any form of education works; that and ssking questions. Instant knowledge is fantasy.
> 
> So, where are you stuck?
> 
> ...


Nginx is working. Another thing: I need ssl sertificate, can i make a "local" sertificate just to enable https? Oh can you link me some educational videos books for "dummies" like me?


----------



## Tieks (Jul 31, 2021)

abramsin said:
			
		

> I need ssl sertificate



See https://certbot.eff.org for a free certificate, and security/py-certbot for a tool to install and update it.


----------



## Vull (Jul 31, 2021)

How to create a self-signed ssl certificate


----------



## wolffnx (Aug 1, 2021)

Is a waste of time help this guy,the next step will be "I open a ssh session,configure everything for me sucker"


----------



## abramsin (Aug 1, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> Is a waste of time help this guy,the next step will be "I open a ssh session,configure everything for me sucker"


I agree. Should start from the beginning.


----------

